# How to confuse an idiot for one minute !



## max_demon (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi , this requirs HTML to denonstrate . sorry for this but u can see this here





i saw something simillar like this in digit forum .


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 19, 2008)

ummm,I dont to what to say exactly but dude, whatever you are smoking must be good!


----------



## krates (Aug 19, 2008)

i was smelling something fishy

and saw in firefox no transfer from youtube i got it


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 19, 2008)

Seems like u were the first one.. maxie... & I'm surprised u were confused for a whole minute


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 19, 2008)

Old one for me.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

Good one.


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

I didn't get confused because the mouse pointer didn't change into the hand...So, I didn't even click.....


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Aug 20, 2008)

hey y isn't the play thingy working
..................................................
.................................................
................................................
...............................................
..............................................
.............................................
............................................
...........................................
..........................................
.........................................
........................................
.......................................
......................................
.....................................
....................................
...................................
..................................
.................................
................................
...............................
..............................
.............................
............................
...........................
..........................
.........................
........................
.......................
......................
.....................
....................
...................
..................
.................
................
...............
..............
.............
............
...........
..........
.........
........
.......
......
.....
....
...
..
.

JUST
joking !!!!i had already gt it(nd i have nt edited)


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/wlccw2qi4.jpg


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> *i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/wlccw2qi4.jpg


Flash isn't allowed......


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

^^so wot?


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^so wot?


I actually meant that, Flash isn't allowed here in the forum (intended for those people who don't want to become idiots). 

Don't make idiots out of everyone, let them be smart for atleast 1 minute....


----------



## mehulved (Aug 20, 2008)

Seems like only max_demon spent one minute behind it.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 20, 2008)

WTF...am an idiot...i clickd on that play button 4-5 times n thought ma firefox hanged *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2008)

^^ Lol what an idiot


----------



## krates (Aug 20, 2008)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> WTF...am an idiot...i clickd on that play button 4-5 times n thought ma firefox hanged




Shame on you *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/93.png


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 21, 2008)

I opened it in lynx - and all i saw was 
_Hi i am max.. blah blah.. i have playstation... yada yada.. i have sonyericsson... foo bar... i like genelia d'souza..._

i was like, wtf!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 21, 2008)

Sucks. No human would get confused.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 21, 2008)

Mujhe 1 second mein pata chal gaya 
when my mouse pointer refused to change....
Nice try...


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2008)

pritish_kul2 said:


> hey y isn't the play thingy working
> ..................................................
> .................................................
> ................................................
> ...


lolz---indeed edited !


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 21, 2008)

*i37.tinypic.com/14ay882.jpg

Not edited? I don't think so.


----------



## ico (Aug 21, 2008)

^^ well, he just edited his post to make that Pyramid thing....rest its the same....


----------



## max_demon (Aug 22, 2008)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> WTF...am an idiot...i clickd on that play button 4-5 times n thought ma firefox hanged *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png



You are not alone


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 22, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> ^^ well, he just edited his post to make that Pyramid thing....rest its the same....



Likha to aa raha hai ki 'edited by XXXXX', to apna bolne mein kya jata hai??


----------



## shady_inc (Aug 22, 2008)

lol...Can't fool a guy like me who hasn't even installed flash plugin in his browser..!


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2008)

^^so you just feel happy about that you got a browser !


----------



## nithinks (Aug 22, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Sucks. No human would get confused.


+1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 22, 2008)

GNUrag said:


> I opened it in lynx - and all i saw was
> _Hi i am max.. blah blah.. i have playstation... yada yada.. i have sonyericsson... foo bar... i like genelia d'souza..._
> 
> i was like, wtf!


lynx FTW!

for others there is flashblock


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2008)

^^htf ?


----------



## shady_inc (Aug 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^so you just feel happy about that you got a browser !


Flash = irritating ads for me.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^htf ?


dude, I keep flashblock on all the time. So if I see that youtube video box, its OBVIOUS that its not flash. The moment I opened the page, I realised that its a fake.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Aug 24, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *i37.tinypic.com/14ay882.jpg
> 
> Not edited? I don't think so.


see post no. 23


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 24, 2008)

pritish_kul2 said:


> see post no. 23



See post no. 26


----------



## hullap (Aug 24, 2008)

well i didnt get fooled coz i havent installed flash in arch yet


----------

